# What to do with unripe tomatoes?



## shengchieh (Nov 3, 2009)

The tomato season ended and I picked a few dozens of unripe tomatoes
(not going to get any more ripe).  Now the issue is what to do with them.
My sister suggested using them in cooking, not make tomato sauce.
What do you suggest?

I use wheelchair and do NOT stove cook, but use crockpot and/or microwave.
What things can I make that uses alot, alot, alot of unripe tomatoes?

Sheng-Chieh


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 3, 2009)

Sounds like perfect bunch for pickled tomatoes.


----------



## Fupduck (Nov 3, 2009)

I always grow more than I can use (or give away) I always have a slew of green ones this time of year.
I put mine in a cardboard box lined with crumpled newspaper with a lid on it.
They redden in a few days to a week or so. Move them around and make sure no spoilage or mold forms.
Tomatoes like many fruit ripen with ethylene gas that they give off and enclosing them concentrates it a bit. It is said that putting a red tomato, apple or ripening bananas in the box speed it up but it isn't required.

I grew up with fried green tomatoes with Sunday breakfast but I havent had that since the movie came out 

A nice green salsa or pickling would be the only other thing I would do with them.


----------



## Silversage (Nov 3, 2009)

Put them in a sunny window and they'll ripen.


----------

